# Test diagrams



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

those are great Shelly, thanks so much for doing that!


----------



## glnbrgold (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Shelly. I can see how that water blind would have been a challenge. That island was just too inviting and I imagine once the dog was on land it would be hard to cast them back off into the water. Glad I wasn't there, or at least I'm glad I wasn't there with Mick  He would have beached and dug in for a day of camping.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank-you!


----------

